

Microsoft Announces Remote IE; Run IE on Your Mac Almost Natively - uptown
http://ralphwhitbeck.com/2014/11/03/microsoft-announces-remote-ie-run-ie-on-your-mac-almost-natively/

======
drivingmenuts
Seriously?

OK, it's probably a little bit better than nothing, but just barely.

Seeing as how many other major browser manufacturers have managed to make
browsers work natively on several different platforms, why is it so difficult
for Microsoft to do the same thing?

It's not like I _want_ another browser, but I occasionally do _need_ one for
testing.

Second thing, why the F can't they make earlier browsers available? They may
not _want_ to support IE7 and <deity> knows I don't _want_ to, either, but _I_
don't have a choice in the matter. _I 'm_ stuck supporting their busted old
shit and if _I 'm_ miserable, then they sure a hell should be, too.

~~~
wlesieutre
Ah, yes. Safari for Windows definitely paid off for Apple.

Microsoft and Apple make browsers because they need to ship a browser with
their OS and it's too critical a part of the platform to cede to some 3rd
party. Redeveloping their browser for a whole different OS to serve a market
of 5 people doesn't make sense for them.

Not to mention, if they did have it running natively you'd just have to start
testing _both_ versions. It's the same deal with other browsers. You can't
just say "Text rendering looks right in Chromium on Linux, so my website is
done and I know it will work the same everywhere."

------
nnx
It's really nice. Is IE8/9 support planned as well?

Those are the real pain points.

